# Dnp for the other half



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Need some help............

My better half has recently put on about a stone since she met me, she's now about 9.5 stone, I still think she looks great but you know what women are like. She signed up to the gym and she used eph before, the dilemma is that she's going away next month and she's getting really down about it, I don't want her turning to recreational drugs and not eating as a quick fix.

So the question is would two weeks at 200mg of dnp be ok for her, I've told her the sides, and she's ok with that, just really don't want her using rec drugs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

fullyloaded said:


> Need some help............
> 
> My better half has recently put on about a stone since she met me, she's now about 9.5 stone, I still think she looks great but you know what women are like. She signed up to the gym and she used eph before, the dilemma is that she's going away next month and she's getting really down about it, *I don't want her turning to recreational drugs and not eating as a quick fix.*
> 
> So the question is would two weeks at 200mg of dnp be ok for her, I've told her the sides, and she's ok with that, just really don't want her using rec drugs.


But you will let her use DNP?

You need to be careful on either tbh m8.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

my gf started last week, same time as myself, shes getting on grand, the sweats are a killer do so be prepared!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe Aubuilts nana ran 250mg/day for 2 weeks and dropped a dress size!

Not advice, just saying!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> I believe Aubuilts nana ran 250mg/day for 2 weeks and dropped a dress size!
> 
> Not advice, just saying!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Dave said:


> But you will let her use DNP?
> 
> You need to be careful on either tbh m8.


Bit ironic I know but I just have a thing about shoving crap up your nose etc, I know dealers who are very sparing with what they put in a deal so I don't want her taking half of what's under a kitchen sink.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

fullyloaded said:


> Bit ironic I know but I just have a thing about shoving crap up your nose etc, I know dealers who are very sparing with what they put in a deal so I don't want her taking half of what's under a kitchen sink.


You do know what's in DNP right?

There's probably a lot of things under your kitchen sink that aren't as toxic.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> I believe Aubuilts nana ran 250mg/day for 2 weeks and dropped a dress size!
> 
> Not advice, just saying!


I thought Ausbuilt made her run it for 6 weeks! :lol:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Smitch said:


> You do know what's in DNP right?
> 
> There's probably a lot of things under your kitchen sink that aren't as toxic.


True....... But I've seen her off her head before and it's not a nice sight


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

She 'should' be ok with it m8, plenty of fluids / electrolyte drinks, vit c, and possibly T3.

2 week should see a change.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I thought Ausbuilt made her run it for 6 weeks! :lol:


Might of been 6 weeks to be honest... Can't remember now! Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Conscript said:


> I thought Ausbuilt made her run it for 6 weeks! :lol:


Yea 6 weeks conscript

It's mad how this is so well known on this forum

It's almost like a famous quote

Go granny Aus


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Be prepared to be licking sweaty vinegar tasting fanny for a few weeks then if you put her on it


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Be prepared to be licking sweaty vinegar tasting fanny for a few weeks then if you put her on it


lol, like licking a 9volt battery!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> Be prepared to be licking sweaty vinegar tasting fanny for a few weeks then if you put her on it


That's what goes on the chips, must tell Milky!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd get some t3 too as doesnt the dnp stop t4 converting into t3, so you need to provide more t3 synthetically? Maybe try ramping up the dose, ie 200mg EOD for the first few days, and then go up to one a day if your worried. It has a cumulative effect and i believe a 36hour half life, so she should still see the benefits at a lower dose.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Be prepared to be licking sweaty vinegar tasting fanny for a few weeks then if you put her on it


One word for you my friend........... "Condiments" :001_tt2: :laugh: :001_tt2:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

She needs to supplement hard with taurine, something to do with eye health, (Joshua has mentioned it in the past)

Aswell as normal hydration, vits, minerals etc

Plus, that's a hefty dose for a small person,

Perhaps EOD or every 36hrs would be better


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Screw that. If you want extreme do the velocity diet aka PSMF for 4-6 weeks and you'll be surprised how much weight & inches can be lost.

I'm not one of these people against DNP use, but bloody hell its being reccomended a tad too much now (which is masking how serious it needs to be taken) and in the long run it'll be better doing PSMF diets every time you want to drop some weight quick rather than using DNP.

Hope that helps, up to you at the end of the day though.

My 2p.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys. What pmsf diet btw?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Screw that. If you want extreme do the velocity diet aka PSMF for 4-6 weeks and you'll be surprised how much weight & inches can be lost.
> 
> I'm not one of these people against DNP use, but bloody hell its being reccomended a tad too much now (which is masking how serious it needs to be taken) and in the long run it'll be better doing PSMF diets every time you want to drop some weight quick rather than using DNP.
> 
> ...


PSMF + DNP ftw? :rolleye:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

does dnp affect womens fertility as my missus wants to try it with me she trains super hard and has abs showing so would only need a short cycle on it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> does dnp affect womens fertility as my missus wants to try it with me she trains super hard and has abs showing so would only need a short cycle on it.


ive heard dnp can cook her eggs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

why wouldnt you run it without t3s?

Is it gonna be bad for women then or is it one of those things no1 knows? im thinking t3/clen or t5 would be easiest for her ;o)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> why wouldnt you run it without t3s?
> 
> Is it gonna be bad for women then or is it one of those things no1 knows? im thinking t3/clen or t5 would be easiest for her ;o)


As i said earlier mate DNP stops conversion of t4 to t3, so your t3 levels drop significantly. Hence people recommend you supplement t3 as well :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

cheers mate


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> PSMF + DNP ftw? :rolleye:


Saw that one coming :lol:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

DNP LOL my other half lost 4 stone in 6 month by joining Slimming world!!!


----------

